# Lone Tree



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Time to try oils. This painting is exclusively done with pallet knives. It is painted wet, one session. I had to depart from my usual method in acrylics of laying down a background first. I found oils to work similarly, with a slighly more buttery feel.
"Lone Tree". 9 x 12


----------

